# DVD media questions



## Osea23 (Jan 1, 2011)

I was thinking of putting music onto a DVD disc and playing the disk on a Toyota Sienna made during 2003, but I don't know what type of DVD I should use. I've heard DVD+R is best. Is this possible (to play the DVD on the car stereo)?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The stereo would have to be able to play audio from a DVD. Most do not but there are some that support MP3 and WMV from a DVD.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

my first question although silly, is to ask if you have checked the handbook for the types of disks that the player accepts .. and if it accepts DVD's .. many car radios used to accept ONLY CD's .. 
I seem to remember that DVD players would only accept DVD-R .. but that might be old news .. 
Check the handbook first or maybe see if there is any indication on the Player itself


----------

